# [MOTM] September & October '07



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Member of the Month
September & October*


In order to be a canidate: you must be a active member of this forum and not recieve any warnings or bans during the months of September or October. You must be a member of this site before the month of May. If you recieve a warning or get banned, you will be eliminated. Moderators and Administrators are NOT eligible to win, but they can vote. Voting ends on November 7th, that's plenty of time. 

Open voting to all members of this forum. 

The winner will recieve 100,000 vBookie points from me, as well as medal for their user profile. You will also revieve tons of rep. Good luck to all the participants!​
*Past winners:*

September 2006 - *jdun11*
October 2006 - *pt447* 
November 2006 - *WouldLuv2FightU*
December 2006 - *2006 Forum Awards*
January 2007 - *Organik*
February & March 2007 - *Damone*
April 2007 - *VinceD*
May & June 2007 - *screenamesuck*
July - *Hollywood6655*
August - *Chrisl972*
September & October - *???*

*Meet the nominees:*
Judoka
massage_dancer
GMW
Sterling
swpthleg

*Do NOT vote for yourself. If you do, your vote will not be changed or counted.*


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Ouch. This is going to be a tough one. But I think I know who I will vote for once the poll is up.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Gotta go with my man MD but they are all great members and i wish i could vote more than once!


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm in the lounge a lot so I have to go with swpthleg


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I like them all, but I gotta go with my boy Judoka.


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

I went with MD.


----------



## hammafist (Nov 19, 2006)

all of those members are worthy, but i went with Judoka


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Hard choice because they are great members but i had to go with Sterling, Sorry to the others...It is an extremely hard choice to make.

Thanks to everyone who voted for me.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

heck it is honor just to be brought up in the contest

p.s. I am undecided honestly on who to vote for but shall before the contest ends


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

everyone of them are awesome ppl and great memebers but i voted for Judoka....but MD you were really close


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

Judoka gots me vote


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Went with Judoka on this one. All of the guys are great posters and definitely deserve to be up for it. Congrats to all. :thumbsup:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I had a hard time picking between Judoka & Sterling.

Both guys are good posters, but I went with Judoka based on his love for all things Werdum, Karo, and, of course, judo.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

It was tough because I like all thes guys and girls, but I voted for MD, He is one of the top guys in my VIP contest every month so I chose him.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Damone said:


> I had a hard time picking between Judoka & Sterling.
> 
> Both guys are good posters, but I went with Judoka based on his love for all things Werdum, Karo, and, of course, judo.


And he's aussie, which ups his cool factor. Massage and Sterling would be hard to pick between if Judoka wasn't there.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Voted for my boy GMW battling trolls all day.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I must not be active enough because I have no idea who swpthleg is ...


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Rated said:


> I must not be active enough because I have no idea who swpthleg is ...


I don't see her a lot in the UFC section but she's very active in the forum lounge - which a lot of people don't go too I'm sure.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

im there a lot so i see her all the time....


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah swpthleg is the Forum Queen you should get to know some of her post she is very intelligent on her post and always has a good thing to say about anyone it seams. She post allot in the lounge which not many of people venture into, but the one that do know she deserves to be nominated.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Man, this is tough, it's like deciding which one of your kids gets to eat the last piece of a Rice Krispy Square, lol.:thumb02: You all love them equally but you got a favourite. I'll wait near the end of the poll date, maybe I'll end up the swing vote.


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

The Lounge is my realm, and massage_dancer is the king.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

All descent and active members...I went wit Sterling for his outstanding job keepin up with the NFL pick'em in the VIP lounge.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Great list...it's a hard pick but I gotta go with GMW. He's from San Diego, he's a 16 year old high school graduate, and knows a lot of shit about science and math, has great input in our science/philosophy threads in the lounge, and also knows his MMA. So yea, he's got my vote. Not that the others suck or anything.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

yeah GMW is a awesome guy i had a hard time picking but Judoka is just full of MMA info hhaa


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow another tough one, are they ever going to be easy??? It's so close that I had to go with the local boy Sterling


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Lol, sh1t dude, I didn't even know we HAD a lounge. I thought the forum stopped after the lists of fighters. Oh man ... I'm embarrassed. Should probably rearrange the sections to show the list of fighters at the very end.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

this is way to close for me

The deciding factor was one of the people holds the title of my favorite quote from the forums 

which was 
in Reply to some dumb new members posting about how women should not be in mma and they said that if you thought woman should be able to compete in mma you probibly just have the wife sitting next to you 

and this persons responce was priceless

"No the wife is not sitting next to me I am the wife"

So my vote is going to the queen of the MMAforms *swpthleg*


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Rated said:


> Lol, sh1t dude, I didn't even know we HAD a lounge. I thought the forum stopped after the lists of fighters. Oh man ... I'm embarrassed. Should probably rearrange the sections to show the list of fighters at the very end.


Yea man, you should check it out. It's pretty poppin usually, we could always use some more people down there. I think half my posts or more come from the lounge.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

This is a pretty tough list. Judoka and M_D are really great guys. Judoka's def gotta be the nicest dude on here.

However Iv known M__D for a while now and dudes helped me out with ALOT of things and kept me around here. Plus hes got me workin hard for his 3 threads so I gotta give him the nod. But Joduka man, your a great great guy.

I think the months should have been split up, one for Oct and one for Sept, would have been more fair

But goodjob to the rest of the cast, you guys really deserved it, I hope I can be as good as ya and be up there one day


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

I voted for Judoka.

He seems like a cool guy despite the fact he destroyed my science book.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

i picked judoka


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Deadly list of candidates. I went with none other than Massage, Dudes one of my favorite members.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

reading all the previous posts i want to thank everybody who voted for me and for all yr kind words "i am the wife" cracked me up i had forgotten about that.

I am posting more in other sections as i become more informed about the technical aspects of MMA re: wrestling, for example. 

it was reassuring to read that other members post in the lounge a lot, i learn a lot in other subforums, but it's usually in the lounge that i laugh till I cry or come across the most insane news story,whatever.

Thanks to everyone who voted for me. I wasn't on here for a few days b/c i was getting myself and my daughter ready to test for rank, more about that in a different subforum.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Judoka is the man. He got my vote. :thumb03: Good candidates though.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

CopperShark said:


> Judoka is the man. He got my vote. :thumb03: Good candidates though.


Thanks mate.:thumbsup: 



NCK said:


> I voted for Judoka.
> 
> He seems like a cool guy despite the fact he destroyed my science book.


Blasphemy...:confused05: 



royalking87 said:


> i picked judoka


Cheers Royalking.:thumbsup:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Voted for Judokas.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey guys I am surprised at the nomonation. Thanks for the love. I really enjoy hanging out here and sharing info. I voted for myself just because I know Judoka is one of the best posters on here and desrves this alot more than I do if he has never won it before....lol. Maybe I will win it one day. Thanks again guys

Sterling

Thanks to all who voted for me...


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Nice turn out on votes, 40 people. I think this is the most active of any of the MOTM awards. I'll make sure to be on time for Novembers MOTM poll and don't forget the end of the year awards that will happen at the end of the year between Christmas and New Years. There will be several awards to be voted on.

Here are the awards for last year:
Best Avatar 2006
Nicest Member 2006
Funniest Member 2006
Adminatrator/Moderator 2006
Debator 2006
Member of the Year 2006
Signature 2006

I will be looking to add some new categories, such as Best Non-Paid Member 2007, Best Discussion 2007 and Troll of the Year 2007. If you guys can think of something let me know.*


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Nice turn out on votes, 40 people. I think this is the most active of any of the MOTM awards. I'll make sure to be on time for Novembers MOTM poll and don't forget the end of the year awards that will happen at the end of the year between Christmas and New Years. There will be several awards to be voted on.
> 
> Here are the awards for last year:
> Best Avatar 2006
> ...



Troll of the Year for sure...Sam Clarke for President.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

kds13 said:


> Troll of the Year for sure...Sam Clarke for President.


lmao, I think with his globetrotting ways he is a president, a king, a prime minister, Cobra Commander etc.:thumb02:


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

I wish to change my vote. 

Judoka is nothing but a pest. He continually grafiti's my work whilst at school.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

NCK said:


> I wish to change my vote.
> 
> Judoka is nothing but a pest. He continually grafiti's my work whilst at school.


We are extremely close to finishing school and we destroy each others books...This may not end well haha.

Thanks again to everyone who has voted for me so far. MD, Sterling, GMW and swpthleg are great members and all deserve to win this.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Judoka ftw


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

Nah, Judoka is a cool guy.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Congrats to Judoka.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

raise01: raise01: raise01: raise01: raise01: 
:sad01: :sad01: :sad01: :sad01: :sad01: :sad01: :sad01:
:sad03: :sad03: :sad03: :sad03: :sad03: :sad03: :sad03: 
:sarcastic02: :sarcastic02: :sarcastic02: :sarcastic02: :sarcastic02: :sarcastic02: 
:sarcastic05: :sarcastic05: :sarcastic05: :sarcastic05: :sarcastic05: :sarcastic05: 

kidding aside nice job I have thought you deserved to win this for a while now


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

I would've voted Sterling but good list of nominees.

Troll of the year is 100% Sam Clarke. Or maybe even the MMABot. Those two were hilarious.

Good luck to everyone in getting nominated for the next monnnnth!


----------



## Xx Harvester xX (Nov 5, 2007)

Awww, I wanted massage_dancer to win. He has really small hands and you all know what that means!  He's such a flirt. His chest is a little hairier than mine and tickles my back, but those little hands of his are strong. Oh, how I do go on. 

Anyway, he's the hottest and he should've won. I LOVE YOU MASSAGE_DANCER!! <3 XOXOXOXOXO

Call me?


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

MD you got some xplaining to do....LOL




Yeah I love Miller High Life.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Sam Clarke isn't really a troll, he just tells entertaining stories.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Sam Clarke is the highest of men, the thickest of thieves, a legend, a fable, a bedtime story and historical figure.

Woman want to be with him, men want to be him, children adore him, fathers despise him. He is the man , he is, A GOD!


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Xx Harvester xX said:


> Awww, I wanted massage_dancer to win. He has really small hands and you all know what that means!  He's such a flirt. His chest is a little hairier than mine and tickles my back, but those little hands of his are strong. Oh, how I do go on.
> 
> Anyway, he's the hottest and he should've won. I LOVE YOU MASSAGE_DANCER!! <3 XOXOXOXOXO
> 
> Call me?


*ok let me explain him:* 
He is a guy that is all 







because I keep sticking him with plasma grenades in halo 3


now harvester if you would stop doing the new drug that we are talking about in the forum lounge all the time you might have a chance to beat me in the game but until then im sorry you dont stand a chance 

p.s. welcome to the forums


----------

